# Difficult Choices



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My sweet Honey Boy Oliver is in need of yet another surgery. He tore his ACL again and will need a TPLO surgery to the tune of $3,800. I am so torn as to what to do here. I have so much money into this boy and he is a chronic case. Most of this is due to his past abuse and the fact that he had sever injuries allowed to heal on their own instead of getting medical care. 

The biggest issue I have is the money though. Sad to say, I don't have $3,800 laying around. I mean, I am not ruling it out yet but sheesh... I wouldn't hesitate if I knew this would be it but if it is just another addition to the already expensive costs of owning this darling boy? I can't help but wonder if I should just say my goodbyes and use the resources to save another dog. 

My heart breaks even having that thought pop into my head. This dog, though not fancy, is the sweetest dog in the world. He has spent many hours working to raise money for other dogs in need. That charity is now willing to write a grant to help a little but even if they give $800. That leaves a large bill for me to come up with. Not to mention the additional pre surgery costs. He will need another set of x-rays so...probably well over $4.000 before I am done. Great time of the year for leash only potty breaks too. Also, I have stairs in my house to go out so every time I take him out, I will need to use a sling. My back, not so good anymore. 

I need thoughts, words of encouragement, opinions. Something. I am just broken with this news right now. 

This is my Oliver







He is as sweet as the day is long. I can't stand to see him in pain.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

How old is Oliver? That should be a factor to consider. 

I will not tell you what to do with YOUR dog. I can tell you what I would do if her were MY dog. 

I would first find out what doing nothing would mean. In some cases the dog can have restricted activity for about 2-3 months and then be lame, but not necessarily in intractable pain. The dog will need to be on NSAID's (Rx). In other cases the extra weight put on the sound leg can lead to issues there. If this was a 2 year old dog who was sound in every other way, I would look at the surgery. If the dog was aged, I would investigate the "doning nothing" routine. BOTH surgery or the doing nothing routine require about the same amount of down time to see the outcome. While surgery would likely return him to soundness you indicate this is just one more thing... and to that end I would support the doing nothing (NSAIDS and retricted activity). After all, PTS would still be an option and I would investigate all non surgical options b4 doing this. 

IF the other leg went (due to it doing more of the work) too, then PTS would be the outcome. IF after 6 weeks the dog was still 3 legged lame, PTS is still an option. As to surgery, I believe that option fades with time (I may very well be wrong about this) as the ligament loses elasticity and arthritis sets up in the joint. 

As a human I have had knee surgery and I have a torn Cruciate ligament that was not repaired (they did not do this back in those days). I am lame.. I walk funny.. I have a lifetime committment to Physial therapy.. and someday I may need another surgery or even a replacement knee. In the mean time I take NSAIDS and life goes on. Granted, I am not a dog.. but I "get along." I cannot run. 

I have been on this same path with a cow (surgery not possible) more than once. Eventually these cows were just stiff and a bit lame and the joint sort of froze. This is an animal that is MUCH heavier than a dog and where doing nothing and NSAIDS were the ONLY option. At first they were in a lot of pain (and exercise was restricted) but eventually they were mechanically lame and some lived long lives. Cows all get up back end first too. In all the years only ONE ended up with the other hind leg "going" and had to be put down. 

Again, NOT telling you what to do. Just tossing that out there. I know we love these animals a lot. I did investigate surgery on those cows.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry, the poor boy.

Just some random thoughts that come to mind that you might or might not have thought of--
Is there a vet school within a few hours drive that might be able to do the surgery for less? Like, here we have a dental school and they treat people without insurance for much less since they use dental students (well supervised). Even quite a full day's drive would be more than made up for if you could cut the bill enough.

Are there alternatives to surgery? Or different types of surgeries for an ACL tear in a dog? I know that with people, some don't have surgery for it but then again, they can cut out the sports that make it more of a problem while a dog can't so much.

Do you know anyone young and fit that could stay with you while he is recovering to help him outside in the sling? Maybe a niece or nephew or a co-worker's teenager?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> My sweet Honey Boy Oliver is in need of yet another surgery. He tore his ACL again and will need a TPLO surgery to the tune of $3,800. I am so torn as to what to do here. I have so much money into this boy and he is a chronic case. Most of this is due to his past abuse and the fact that he had sever injuries allowed to heal on their own instead of getting medical care.
> 
> The biggest issue I have is the money though. Sad to say, I don't have $3,800 laying around. I mean, I am not ruling it out yet but sheesh... I wouldn't hesitate if I knew this would be it but if it is just another addition to the already expensive costs of owning this darling boy? I can't help but wonder if I should just say my goodbyes and use the resources to save another dog.
> 
> ...


Inga I'm sorry. Poor Oliver  I wish I could offer you advice...I had a year and a half old cat get sick last December and spent around 1500 trying to save him. 2 days after his blood transfusion he failed and went into shock, his RBC was down to 9 from a previous 22 48 hours earlier. They offered another transfusion but we opted to let him go, as he was already half gone at that time. I know this situation is different than yours, but I've BTDT. I hope you have peace no matter what you decide...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

elana covered most options, age and how is Oliver acting does he have quality time or is this pain so bad it's all he thinks about (yes I said "think") As important as he is, you are more so and must act accordingly. Bad things happen to good people and dogs.

So sorry.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Inga, I'm so, so sorry. If he were my dog and his quality of life was good, I'd likely go through with it if he was young or middle-aged. If he was a senior, I'd see what kind of management options were available.

This is very similar to what's been going on with my 12 year old cat.. lots and lots of bloodwork lately for possible liver issues, and the word "specialist" has come up a couple of times.. but I don't think I could put her through all of that testing and those overnight stays at her age.

Thinking of you.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.tiggerpoz.com/id3.html

We have an older lab that comes into work occasionally. He torn both his ACLs but due to his age his owner chose not to do surgery. The dog takes pain killers and was very restricted on activity for awhile but now seems to be doing pretty well. He is somewhat active, happy, doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My heart sunk when I saw the title and thought it would be about one of your boys. I have no advice because I have never faced this situation, but I know you love Oliver so whatever decision you make for him will be out of that love and can't be wrong. We will be thinking of you guys and if there is any thing we can do to help, say the word.


----------



## Cookies Mum (Nov 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you & Oliver are in this situation. I'm hoping for the best for both of you. Hugs.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is the TPLO the only surgical option? I had a chow mix that was about 60 lbs that ruptured his acl, and they did a different type of surgery that cost about 800. I had the same type of surgery done on another dog years earlier and it was very successful. On the Chow mix, he didn't do as well, as he refused to even try to use the leg for about 10 days, and then his other acl went out. The vet advised not to do a surgery on the other leg, and do pain killers (NSAIDS), and physical therapy. That worked and he was really good for about another 8 years. Then he developed spinal arthritis and had to be put down, since it couldn't be controlled with pain killers (prednisone and Tramadol.)

Look into other options. Other than that, ((hugs)).


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Inga, I'm so sorry. Oliver is really a special boy and I'm sorry the both of you are going through this. My thoughts are with the both of you. Give sweet Oliver a hug for me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*hugs* Sorry you're faced with this -- wishing you strength as you make this decision.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Oliver is one of my favorites...he reminds me of my own boy. I will be sending warm thoughts and healing light to you both.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Inga, I'm so sorry to hear about Oliver's injury, it is so stressful to have to make decisions like this...
Hugs....

Something to think about:
There is also the option of getting an orthopedic device (a custom splint) to support the knee and help protect from favouring too much and tearing the other knee ACL. They are not cheap either, but considerably less than surgical intervention and may give you time and protect the knee to better assess your options LATER. I know another dogwalker who's dane mix tore his ACL, she chose to get him a brace and he wore it for about a year and now does fine with out it (he's older and a non runner). The ligaments around the knee are supportive, so keeping the knee stable with an exterior brace will help prevent rubbing in the joint and future arthritic conditions. 

This is a canadian site but can give you an idea of how they work and the costs involved:
http://www.pawsability.ca/


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Good thinking, Cracker. This is the place my vet recommended when I was trying to avoid surgery for Alvin's partially torn ACL.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. ((HUGS)) for you and Oliver and wishing the two of you strength. I have no advice to give - only well wishes and vibes.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have nothing to offer, but I wanted to say I am so sorry you are in such a situation. Heart rending.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I've been thinking all day, trying to figure out what to say to you that could go past "I'm sorry", and I unfortunately cannot offer anything more than that except my thoughts for both of you.

I have had the pleasure of spending time with Oliver, on more than one ocassion, and that dog is nothing but a sweet soul. I have no advice for you to be honest. I think that no matter what you do, Oliver has spent the best years of his life with you.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. Big hugs all around.

I don't really have anything to add that hasn't already been said. I definitely know how it feels to have a $4000 surgery staring you in the face and I thank God every single day I was lucky enough to be able afford that (albeit putting my parents in pretty big debt). Had the situation been different and Bella older and with more problems I don't know what I would have chosen to do. It's very possible that I may face the ACL surgery in the future as well considering she's already had issues with her ACL.

I'll be keeping you and your boys in my thoughts. I hope you'll be able to make a decision and be at peace with that. Please let us know if there is any way we can help. I don't have much but if I can find some spare change to send for Nub's surgery I can dig deeper in the couch and find a little for Oliver.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and advice. Tears are streaming down my face just thinking of losing this boy. He is without a doubt the happiest dog around and though his is in horrid pain, he WANTS to live and be loved. His past was that of torture and torment and yet he loves everyone and everything. Oliver is only 5 1/2 years old and he has suffered so much in his short life already. I will be talking with a few more vets about this as this has already been sort of a long term injury. He tore it over a year ago and we went the route of restriction, pain meds and R&R. It healed up fairly well and he was able to walk without limping but when he would over do it, he would gimp a little. Now, I think he has torn it AGAIN and this time, did a worse job of it. I think he puts constant strain on his leg because he twists around all the time when he is happy. We didn't call him "Oliver TWIST" for nothing. 

My friend used to own a boarding kennel that had hydro therapy. I wish she still did as I would think that would be a wonderful therapy for him. He might NOT see it that way though as he is a delicate flower who doesn't even care to get his paws wet, much less his whole body. I am just so heart broken to see him in pain. He looks up at me with this sweet smile, like "I wish I felt better but I am glad to be alive anyway" Yeah, I might be putting human emotion into that but he really seems satisfied to lay around if necessary. I really want to save this boy. The silence in my house would be deafening if I were to lose him. I need everyone to pray for some financial miracle for me. There has to be a way..

I would consider driving to Madison to have it repaired since there is a great vet school there (one I was once enrolled in) but I fear the price is pretty darn close to the Fox Valley surgical vet. This just plain stinks.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will keep you in my thoughts.. 
...as you work through this.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Inga, I'm so sorry that you have been put in this difficult position... Once again, I'm one of those who has nothing to add as far as advice goes, but like the others, I will keep you and your sweet boy in my thoughts. Hugs from me and licks from Kimma and Pentti!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

My training mentor did a ChipIn fund for her dog's ACL surgery. Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> My training mentor did a ChipIn fund for her dog's ACL surgery. Maybe you could do the same?


I was just trying to PM Inga, but her box was full. 

A few members of DF and I were chatting on Facebook tonight and naturally Oliver came up. If you decide to go through with surgery, we'd like to set up a ChipIn fund. Please let us know and we'll get one running ASAP for your boy.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Inga, I'm so sorry. 

Brittany mentioned the chipin and myself and a few other members were going to set one up for Oliver with your okay of course.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Does a chipin fund work through Paypal? If so I can contribute a bit too....

We want to help, Inga. Give us the okay and we'll help you find a way to do so.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Does a chipin fund work through Paypal? If so I can contribute a bit too....
> 
> We want to help, Inga. Give us the okay and we'll help you find a way to do so.


It does. Keechak suggested we set up through her Paypal because she is close to Inga, and I think that is a great idea. Darkmoon had one for Nubs I missed because they reached their goal so fast, but I can make the same offer to do hair and instead of tipping me they can donate to the Oliver fund.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Does a chipin fund work through Paypal? If so I can contribute a bit too....
> 
> We want to help, Inga. Give us the okay and we'll help you find a way to do so.


I believe so. At least the one Darkmoon had did. Just give me the link and I'm there


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

Hopefully you can raise enough money through chipin to make it doable for you. Consider CareCredit as well -- but if you go that route, be very careful with what repayment plan you choose. 

There are lots of dogs out there doing ok without surgery, as long as any subsequent arthritis pain is manageable. If it just isn't doable for you, it just isn't doable. But I hope you can find a way to make it work.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I was just trying to PM Inga, but her box was full.
> 
> A few members of DF and I were chatting on Facebook tonight and naturally Oliver came up. If you decide to go through with surgery, we'd like to set up a ChipIn fund. Please let us know and we'll get one running ASAP for your boy.


I was thinking about that today too. I don't have much, but I will help all I can if this does happen.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

This morning I was again overwhelmed by disappointment as I am stuck in the snow and cannot make it in to work. Last night I picked up an extra shift and was looking forward to the overtime on my check. I slept 6 hours in between and was trying to head back in to work (after an hour and a half of snow removal) and 2 blocks away, my car was buried in the snow.  Getting on here while I wait to see if the hospital security officer can make it out to pick me up. At least then I won't lose my regular hours, if they can. This thread is so inspiring to see the generous offers to pitch in for my boys surgery. We have worked for so many years in rescue helping those we could and I have simply run out of funds. Oliver has already cost me a small fortune but has been worth every penny and more. He is LOVE. 

Tomorrow morning, I will be calling my vet again to re-evaluate Oliver as a candidate for surgery. I will then be making an appointment for surgery unless my vet says it isn't worth it. I feel like as many OTHER dogs as I have helped over the years, I cannot give up on my own boy. Not yet anyway. If he were an old dog 8-10 even, I might just say enough but he is 5. That is not old enough. Maybe it is greedy of me but, I need him. He came to me right before I was diagnosed with Cancer, he would lay with me quietly giving me encouragement to get up in the morning. He would bring a smile to my face even when I was in a very dark place. My dogs have always given me strength and inspiration to be a kind person. Oliver is a giver, if there is such a thing in a dog. He deserves to feel good. Not that there is any dog out there that doesn't deserve good things to happen for them.

All of you are an inspiration as well and I cannot thank you enough for your kindness. There really are good people left in this world and that is so wonderful.


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Im glad to see you are getting all kinds of support and information. It is a VERY hard decision. Im not sure what kind of community you live in, but you could also see if there are any places that would help with the cost, also see if you could do a fund raiser too to help with the cost. There are all kinds of us pet lovers out there that would be more than willing to pitch in! From the sounds of it you live in the same state as I, and I would be more than willing to help pitch in. You can even do fundraisers through paypal I think, though Im not sure how. 

Definitely take a good look at all the options. I wish you the best of luck and Oliver will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hey Inga,
Us good people (which are MOST people) really need to stick together.

Now who's going to set up the chipin account? I'm a techie loser so would not be able to get it up and running...let's get the show on the road!


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Im working right now on setting up a donation account. I think this is a fantastic Idea and glad to see an interest in donating!

Ok Followup: Talked to pay pal, unfortunately not sure how to go about this. As they want it set up as a company- And as I explained to them on the phone its not a company. Anyone else have any ideas how to set this up?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MinasMom said:


> Im working right now on setting up a donation account. I think this is a fantastic Idea and glad to see an interest in donating!
> 
> Ok Followup: Talked to pay pal, unfortunately not sure how to go about this. As they want it set up as a company- And as I explained to them on the phone its not a company. Anyone else have any ideas how to set this up?


If they're willing, maybe there's a way to set it up so the money goes directly to the vet? Or, if Inga has a PayPal account we could give money directly to her as individuals. 

I am very ignorant about setting this kind of stuff up, but when I get home I can check with a couple of more tech-savvy friends over the next few days.



> Maybe it is greedy of me but, I need him. He came to me right before I was diagnosed with Cancer, he would lay with me quietly giving me encouragement to get up in the morning. He would bring a smile to my face even when I was in a very dark place. My dogs have always given me strength and inspiration to be a kind person. Oliver is a giver, if there is such a thing in a dog. He deserves to feel good.


Good lord, that's not being greedy. That's you two taking care of each other!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ISO: DM and Keechak. DM knows how to set up the ChipIn fund. And if Keechak is still willing she offered to run it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> ISO: DM and Keechak. DM knows how to set up the ChipIn fund. And if Keechak is still willing she offered to run it.


Count me in.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This is the website we'll be running through. It looks fairly easy to set up: http://www.chipin.com/

It runs directly through PayPal, and it looks like Inga could set one up on her own (but if she doesn't have a paypal obviously any of us could do it) and we could start the circulating.


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Once everything is set up I can post information on my website and facebook, and if I get a chance perhaps I can do a fundraiser through my studio. With the holidays it gets so busy. ( and I only do portraits on the side.) None The less I will do everything I can to help in anyway!

I am so happy that there are still caring hearts in the world! And so happy everyone is getting involved in this! Being new to the forum, it makes me that much happier that I chose to join Dog Forums.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Count me in too. I would love to contribute.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

It's not selfish at ALL Inga. I would move heaven and earth for my dog even though I know there are still many dogs who need help.. she is MINE. Especially with him having been with you though such a hard time in your life, it's perfectly understandable to do everything in your power to get him well.

We're all ready to chipIn (pun intended) and get Oliver smiling again


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i dont have the money to help but i can do this

To the Highest bidder: hand crocheted dog sweaters for all your dogs. just need to tell me sizes and where to send them

(though if its someone like Nekomi..it may take a while.  )


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I just spent the last of my personal funds on tuition and state board (yeesh), but once the ChipIn is off the ground I'll at least throw up free hair on FB and instead of tipping me they can donate to Oliver.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got some pretty decent Betta babies (fish) that I'll be selling soon and I'll donate half of what I make off each fish to Oliver.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Is anything set up yet?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I have some RCS, CRS, and CBS shrimpies that I'm getting ready to ship out. I can donate some of that money, too.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Are we set up? I will set up as long as I know someone else hasn't already done it.

Inga: Do you have a PayPal account? I've got one, so I could technically collect the money and then, I dunno what. Write you a check? Lol...obviously it would be way easier if you had the account.

Let's communicate here, people!


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

as far as I know, nothing has been set up yet.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

go to FB right now everyone if your on


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in too. Let me know when it's up. What's the facebook group for DF?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

it's called DF. "DF."


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont really understand how you guys are doing the chipin thing but let me know how to donate if it's set up.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> i dont really understand how you guys are doing the chipin thing but let me know how to donate if it's set up.


Yea, I am not on FB, so let me know how this ends up working out.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't do PayPal but if someone can tell me where to send a check, I can but it will be after Christmas


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not do Face Book or other social network sites (and never will). If someone has a link to the ChipIn for Inga I will pitch in gladly. Seems it should be doable w/o Facebook. If not, well then, its not.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't find the facebook group Has anything been decided? I'll check back after work


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There is no Chip In set up yet, I'm waiting for word from Inga I PM'ed her yesterday night.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You don't need facebook to donate to the ChipIn fund. It's an entirely separate website, we're just going to use our personal facebooks to spread it around. We'll link it as soon as it's running.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm setting up a chip in right now I have not goten Inga's consent but I might as well start it anyways!

Can someone write a heartwarming blog post that I can put on the Chipin site?

Here is the Chip in.

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yay! Money sent! Get well Oliver!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

That is so awesom of you Michi! I will be donating by Debit card when I get home tonight!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Done! Money sent.:rockon: Hugs to Oliver!

I wasn't able to contribute very much right now. When I get paid, I hope to give a little more.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I might have to wait until I get my paycheck on Friday but it's coming!! I've also posted it to my facebook.

ETA.. Erin.. if you still want I can probably type up a little post that you can add to the post.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I posted the link on my facebook. AC Pup (well know resuce dog with tons of friends) is on my friends list so hopefully they will cross post it too.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Will this be running for a little while? I would like to help out, but probably have to wait until after Christmas.

ETA: Sorry, just saw on the site that it ends Jan 25.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to type a post, too. I think we can post as many as we like.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say how awesome it is to see everyone come together for this dog a lot of us have never met.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We'll have to wait for payday too, but will be contributing what we can


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You guys are making me cry. I love all of you for your generosity and support. I pray I can get Oliver back up and running and back to work. His kids miss him at the library and the children's center. I know he is able to warm the hearts of many around him but who knew he was so powerful it radiated through the Internet. May God bless you all. His evaluation is on Friday at 4:00. I will let everyone know where we go from there. I suspect, X-rays and scheduling of surgery. I am looking at both Fox Valley and Madison. They are both wonderful vets. We also have Packerland vets but, I have heard better things about the other 2 options and the cost is the same. 

I do have a paypal account that I set up a long time ago to donate to someone else. I am not sure how that all works though. In my case, I had to use a credit card. I have no idea how to receive anything or how to use it.  

Oliver will be on pain meds until he heals, he is currently 3 legging it. I am very worried about his other back leg and pray it holds up. He is leash walking to potty as well, not fun in Wisconsin's COLD right now. Mostly, he lays around resting which is a clue as to how bad it must hurt. He is normally very active. 

I am adding this picture because I think it is one that shows Oliver's quirky character the best. He is charming and handsome, in his own way.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Aw Inga, we know how much you love your boys  They deserve every chance to stay healthy and happy. You've worked so hard for not just them, but the Rottweiler breed over the years. You may not show or breed, but you've certainly left a very important mark in the hearts of many people and made an even bigger impact with every dog you save.

We all want to help how we can


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't worry Inga we have a fundraiser going for the boy! I'm using my paypal account, all you have to do is get the money from me when you need it. Do you mind if I post about the fundraiser on the PKC FB page?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so happy I can help Oliver, one of my most favorite doggies I have never met. Hugs to you Inga!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> I can't find the facebook group Has anything been decided? I'll check back after work


I can't find it either...I did a search for it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jess4525 said:


> I can't find it either...I did a search for it.


its a closed group. you have to be invited.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for setting this up, Keechak.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> its a closed group. you have to be invited.


Oh

-msg too short-


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jess4525 said:


> Oh
> 
> -msg too short-


you can be invited.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> its a closed group. you have to be invited.


So that's why I couldn't find it!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

I'll post that one link to my facebook. and could i possibly get an invite to that group?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd like to get an invite as well.

Here my profile link:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000724101765


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I'd like to get an invite as well.
> 
> Here my profile link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000724101765


sent you a req


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> sent you a req


got it.
Thanks!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

here is my link if you would like to send me an invite as well
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1216171260


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't donate much but will be giving what I can when I get home.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There are probably at least 3,000 peple who will view this in the next month, Imagine if everyone of those people gave just $1! Imagine if they all gave $2!!! You may be thinking "I can't afford to give $5 or $10, $1 seems so meaningless and lame" DON'T think that! Every dollar given by the people who otherwise can't afford to give big amounts will really add up!


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Could I please get an invite as well?
http://www.facebook.com/riven3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Erin, you're an amazing spokesperson for Oliver


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Erin, you're an amazing spokesperson for Oliver


 I wonder how many Facebook "friends" have blocked my status updates today lol I've had at least three Oliver related status'


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

It's really a shame that we can't post the link in our sigs and on other forums. I'll be posting it daily on my FB so here's fair warning to my DF friends who'll have to look at it daily. I'll also post it to my twitter but I doubt anyone will see it on there.

And I second the amazingness that is Erin. Three cheers.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I just read this whole thread. Even tho I spent way too much at the dentist today, I'm in for a couple of bucks.

And here's the link again.

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Keechak said:


> There are probably at least 3,000 peple who will view this in the next month, Imagine if everyone of those people gave just $1! Imagine if they all gave $2!!! You may be thinking "I can't afford to give $5 or $10, $1 seems so meaningless and lame" DON'T think that! Every dollar given by the people who otherwise can't afford to give big amounts will really add up!


We can make multiple donations correct? I say this because if someone were like me, they may not be able to donate that much at once but rather a little bit every payday, etc. I plan to give a little bit every payday until the cutoff. None of the amounts by themselves will be significant but it can add up.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

That's what I'm doing.

I also set myself up a swear jar for Oliver  every time I curse I have to put a quater in. (Doing this because my Mom say's I need to tone down the swear words.. HOW does she hear it from 4 hours away??? ). Anyways once that's full I'll cash it in and send that along.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I just saw this thread, poor Oliver! Could I possibly get an invite as well to the group? I don't have much money, but I'd like to do what I can.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Add me too!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1338064173


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> We can make multiple donations correct? I say this because if someone were like me, they may not be able to donate that much at once but rather a little bit every payday, etc. I plan to give a little bit every payday until the cutoff. None of the amounts by themselves will be significant but it can add up.


yes I'm fairly certain you can donate multiple times


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Inga, could you do us a favor and post a quick bio for Oliver in this thread? I know some of his history, but I figure my Facebook call for action will be more effective if I share all the gory details. Also nice to know would be what he's doing now as far as activities, etc.


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Im having an issue getting the widget to post. Was anyone else able to get the widget to post on Facebook or are you just posting the link?


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

I posted this to my facebook earlier today. Hopefully the ChipIn will get Oliver and Inga what they need!!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=9364104

Not sure if this is the right link, but I would like an invite too! :c)


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Wow guys... I'm moved to tears and this guy isn't even my own pet... It is wonderful to know that there are others out in this world that care so much about eachother's furfamily. You guys are awesome! 
Having said that I'm going to go donate now. Also could I be invited to the facebook group? My profile is: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001279085217#!/profile.php?id=100001279085217


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I created the group, so if you'd like to be friended I can do that and invite you.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

MM.. I'm just posting the link.. On FB it comes up with a picture of Oliver and the link to ChipIn.

I don't know what we want an invite to but I want more DF facebook friends so here's my link 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1462853001


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

Just so they are all in one spot, 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=9364104
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1216171260
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1338064173
http://www.facebook.com/riven3
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...?id=1462853001
And Kuma's Mom- You need to click on the 'profile' link and then copy and paste the address. The one you have posted just sends everyone to their facebook page.
Hope that helps

This is everyone looking for an invite
Thank you


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oops! Thanks MinasMom!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=756266520

Hopefully that works better!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We are getting some extremely generous donations thank you whoever you are (I don't recognize all of the email addresses I am getting) I am very happy to see a few small donations starting to come thru as well, I'm happy people relize that every little bit counts!


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Whomever can or would invite me would be much appreciated. I just got through donating a little. Hopefully next check I can give more. Oliver's on his way to feeling better and little by little will get there. 
Big thanks to Keechak for setting this up! It gives us all a place to 'help' our adopted family.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I get an invite as well please!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=529730061


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just as a heads up Paypal is taking a small % fee for every donation paid with by credit card, If it gives you the option to cover the fee it would be nice if you could do that.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Just as a heads up Paypal is taking a small % fee for every donation paid with by credit card, If it gives you the option to cover the fee it would be nice if you could do that.


When I donated I did not get that option....


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it only doing that for credit card payments? All I sent was the balance in my paypal account but if it took some out I want to send the difference.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Cross posted on FB and some of my Pit Bull buddies (who just recently helped me raise Nubs's ACL surgery money earlier this week) are cross posting as well. 

I'm so glad Nubs's is only costing me $700. I don't know what I would have done at $3000.... The one thing I've learned though is my next dog is going to have insurance on her.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so Here is what Paypal says, 



> No Fee when the money comes from PayPal balance or bank account.
> 
> 2.9% + $0.30 USD
> when the money comes from a debit or credit card or PayPal Credit
> (the sender decides who pays this fee).


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

You don't have to be part of the Facebook group to make a donation. I'm not part of the group and I donated through the chip-in link. My donation and comment hasn't shown up yet  Maybe it's because it is from my bank account and they are sending an e-check which could take up to 3 days.
http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL OK. So I know Zim was doing the invites, but do we want me to do them now? I'll just friend y'all and put you in the group if you threw a link up. I'm Stephanie Faulkner if you want to accept.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I noticed when I was doing the Chip in for Nubs, that certain browsers didn't refresh the page unless you actually dumped the cache. IE works every time to see the updated total. Chrome gets stuck, and Firefox only likes to update the Chip in when it feels like it


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I noticed when I was doing the Chip in for Nubs, that certain browsers didn't refresh the page unless you actually dumped the cache. IE works every time to see the updated total. Chrome gets stuck, and Firefox only likes to update the Chip in when it feels like it


They were doing maintenance on the chip-in site when I donated. I got an e-mail receipt so, though the post didn't get posted, I hope the money will!


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL OK. So I know Zim was doing the invites, but do we want me to do them now? I'll just friend y'all and put you in the group if you threw a link up. I'm Stephanie Faulkner if you want to accept.


Sounds good to me. Mine is http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001279085217 Thanks bunches.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I just added some of yall on FB. So if you get an add from Tiffani Price, thats me!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sorry guys..i got distracted.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> You don't have to be part of the Facebook group to make a donation. I'm not part of the group and I donated through the chip-in link. My donation and comment hasn't shown up yet  Maybe it's because it is from my bank account and they are sending an e-check which could take up to 3 days.
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


Ya MMM That is the reason, your donation is flagged on my paypal as "Pending" untill the 16th


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> its a closed group. you have to be invited.


Hahaha I was wondering how many more ways I could search DF! upper case? no...lower case? no...w/quotes around it? no LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

anyone who hasnt been added to the group send me their contact info and ill add..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm completely confused about the fee. When I made my donation, I saw nothing about a fee at all. I paid with my debit card. I got an email from Chip-In and another from Paypal. So, I have no idea what I did...lol I just hope that my entire donation made it to the fund.


----------



## Dusty and Me (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Here is a website that might help you witht he financial end of things if you qualify. www.oslf.org/petneed.html (OSLF Fund for Orthopedic Cases - they give financial help for pets that need amputations or for help with movement). Maybe the post below about how someone they knew that used pain relievers to help with the pain would be helpful. Good luck with the financial aid.

Linda



http://www.careforadog.com


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Ya MMM That is the reason, your donation is flagged on my paypal as "Pending" untill the 16th


Thanks! I feel better knowing!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Tami said:


> Hahaha I was wondering how many more ways I could search DF! upper case? no...lower case? no...w/quotes around it? no LOL


Sorry! I made it that way because I didn't want my friends randomly joining the group not knowing what it was. There are some people on my friends list that will like/join ANY thing.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Is there a way to donate other than Paypal or credit card, for those of us (or, me) that don't have credit cards or Paypal accounts?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I'm completely confused about the fee. When I made my donation, I saw nothing about a fee at all. I paid with my debit card. I got an email from Chip-In and another from Paypal. So, I have no idea what I did...lol I just hope that my entire donation made it to the fund.


I don't know what to tell you except not to worry about the fee it's not a very big fee

MMM paid using an E-check maybe ask her how to do that


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll chip in after New Years (and I get paid again) I just got hosed out of $85 for a new car battery this morning and I'm leaving on vacation in a few days...stupid explody battery ruined my favorite hoodie.

Thumbs up for the idea to donate to help out Oliver!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Sorry! I made it that way because I didn't want my friends randomly joining the group not knowing what it was. There are some people on my friends list that will like/join ANY thing.


No worries I thought it was kind of funny but I know what you mean. I have a coworker that 'likes' things like it's a sport! hhaha he doesn't even know 1/2 of his likes. Not sure who he's trying to beat but it's turned into a game


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just went on. Good Luck Oliver!!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I don't know what to tell you except not to worry about the fee it's not a very big fee
> 
> MMM paid using an E-check maybe ask her how to do that


I did the same thing. I don't have a paypal account, I just used my credit card.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Erin, you're an amazing spokesperson for Oliver


I agree!  I think I need to begin recruiting Erin to some of the Rescue groups I work with. I am so computer illiterate that I don't know how to set such things up. There have been so many dog causes over the years that could have benefited from such an out pouring of love. Since I rarely go on Facebook (yeah, my lack of computer knowledge intimidates me that much) I don't know if I am part of "the group" you are all talking about either. I know Erin had invited me to a couple of facebook groups in the past. I hit "confirm" but have not done much more. I never know what to say. 

A little history on Oliver? Well, as many of you know, I used to be a very active volunteer with our local humane society. I would go and do training with dogs that were in the euthanasia box. Teach them simple sits, walk nice on a leash etc... Many of them were able to be adopted and saved from their fate. Through all of this things were changing at the shelter, new management took over and things began going downhill FAST. Xeph can attest to most of this.

With the new management any background checks on perspective adopters were thrown out. It was a first come first serve basis so literal fights broke out over the most adoptable dogs (small breed puppies) People would line up at the door outside before opening and run in to fill out the paper work for dogs that they knew were there but had never even met. On a few occasions when multiple parties would want the same dog this new manager would hold a lottery for the dog. Names in a hat kind of thing. Often, dogs were adopted out to people who had never laid a hand on the dog but they 'just knew" they had to have that dog. Needless to say, many of the dogs were returned weeks/months later. Some of those would then be deemed unadoptable and euthanized. 

Most of the volunteers and many of the employees were outraged and spoke out. Many of those employees were then fired, volunteers not allowed to come back. There was news coverage on the TV about the goings on but he (the director) was being protected by the board of directors. Why? None of us knew. This was the least active humane society in the history of humane societies. They would have only a few meetings a year, took away the right to vote from anyone that opposed them. Yada Yada Anyway, it was a horrid situation.

In the midst of all that I was called to the front one day by an employee who said that a man had brought a Rottweiler in to be euthanized and he wanted me to go save it. When I went up to the front, I saw Oliver. Then being called a name one wouldn't use in polite company. He had leg injuries and bruises and his jaw had an injury (hence his now Hollywood smile) I agreed immediately to foster this dog. A campaign was started to raise money for him then. I never saw any of the money and the management claimed none came in. We volunteers and employees knew that wasn't true as many of us had taken money from people and put it in there. A friend of mine had written a few hundred dollar check. Moving ahead...

I would bring Oliver with me to the humane society at that time. I was only able to do paper work in the front because through all of this, I had been diagnosed with Cancer and had had multiple major surgeries. One day someone had asked about him when they saw him laying by me. I had over heard this person talking as to what they wanted in a dog "A guard dog who would live in their milk-house" I couldn't let Oliver go to that fate. A dog with orthopedic injuries laying on a cold milk-house floor? NO!! I said he wasn't up for adoption. The lovely manager then came out and made me pay for the adoption fee on this dog that was technically never even in their care. I did just that and have not returned.

Anyway, I am not a good writer but that is how I came to own Oliver. The next few years were a whirlwind with Cancer surgeries, Chemo, Radiation etc... Oliver has been my constant through my recovery. He has also been a volunteer (willing to go along anyway) to fund raisers to help out other dogs in need. He has gone to "read to a dog" program at the local library, to children's centers where he was always a big hit and even to nursing homes on occasion. This dog has brought great joy to others. He just has that something special, as I know that you guys all understand.

One of the first pictures of Oliver 







Also one of the only ones where his mouth doesn't look silly.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going to cross post some of you story Inga (starting at the point where you met Oliver) People need to hear your words.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That would be wonderful Erin, just don't post the name of the place, I don't want to start a holy war with them, AGAIN.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Xeph can attest to most of this.


God, it became friggin animal farm!

I actually met Inga at this shelter a couple years prior, when it was still pretty ok, even if quiet. I ended up being fired from there (I was a worker, not a volunteer) because I "worked too slow". The actual problem was that I dared to speak up about the new adoption policies (first come first served).

There was an ACD mix puppy available for adoption at the time. A family of four, two parents and two young children (5-7), were walking through the kennels and thought she was great. However, this puppy was ALL wiggles, super spastic, nippy nippy nippy. The way the children reacted towards the nipping told me very clearly this was NOT the right home for this puppy. I cited that puppy as an example of why first come first served is a bad idea.

"Wouldn't you rather she be adopted?"
"Of course I would, but she's going to come back 1, 2, 3 times...and then we're going to lable her as "unadoptable" because we allowed the wrong people to adopt her. How is that right?"

I got a lot of glares. If looks could kill, I would have been struck dead right there.

I am so so glad that Inga is the one that ended up with Oliver, and not the farmer. I think that if the farmer had found the RIGHT dog, then it could have been alright...but Oliver was not the right dog for that. His orthopedic injuries were one thing that would have prevented him from doing his job...his temperament was another. Oliver is a big black and tan teddy bear. He wouldn't hurt a fly. Even after all he's been through, he is nothing but a love bug.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I am about to start crying after reading your story Inga. I too am going to post your story (sans location) on my FB page. Hopefully, you will have all the money you need to get this guy what he so rightly deserves much sooner than later.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wow...it's only been about a day or so, and almost 1/4 of the money has been raised already!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Wow...it's only been about a day or so, and almost 1/4 of the money has been raised already!


That may or may not be significant; usually, people who are willing to donate usually do it in the first couple days; after that, anybody who's willing to give will have already done so, and the amounts given gradually peters out over time. On the other hand, this is unusual timing - most people with money saved are using it for either Christmas shopping, or donations to 503(c) organizations (which can be claimed as itemized deductions for 2010). If we can keep this thread near the top, I suspect we might see a surge in giving around December 31 or January 15 (paydays after Christmas). 

There also tends to be an upsurge right near the end, as the target approaches. That would also be a good time to state that excess contributions would be donated to X charity (maybe Rottweiler rescue?) - from a strictly marketing term, it simultaneously reminds potential donors that (a) they might be the ones to put it over the top (which does actually induce people to give), (b) the goal is attainable (meaning their donation meant something), and (c) that many others, besides Oliver, will also be helped.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/crystal.broadway
Can I be added to the group as well? I won't be able to give until Friday, but I'd like to give what I can.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Even if it doesn't make the entire goal though George, it's certainly a better help than nothing (which I'm sure you agree with)!

I know many people (myself included) are waiting for payday, even if we can't donate much.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Im working on some yarnwork to sell so i can donate.

school loans are evil EVVVVVVVVIIIIIILLLL!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Even if it doesn't make the entire goal though George, it's certainly a better help than nothing (which I'm sure you agree with)!
> 
> I know many people (myself included) are waiting for payday, even if we can't donate much.


I defeinitely agree! I just don't want people to get unduly discouraged or overconfident, depending on where we are; the money's most likely to arrive sharp spikes, and not a steady stream. 

I'm also a bit of a data-obsessed freak, and have a strong urge to plot a graph of donations over time. I'm betting we see three major spikes - December 12-15 (the initial flurry, and the 1st payday), January 1 (1st post-Christmas paycheck), then a discouraging lull, and then a spike around January 22-25 (the final push).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish I hadn't just paid nearly $1,300 for stupid tuition and state board. I could have covered half of this surgery. But I'll see what I get in Christmas money and keep offering free hair for donations.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I posted this to the DF FB group, no answers yet. I belong to two FB groups that are more like here, with threads, when you answer, the replies go right to your email box (unless you have it set up otherwise), you can read via email and you don't have to repond unless you want to and the emails contain a link to click. Is anyone interested in that kind of a group?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm just posting the link again so it is easy for people to find. To donate, click here:
http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I'm just posting the link again so it is easy for people to find. To donate, click here:
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


Good idea; Inga, can edit your initial post to include the URL for the donation site as an update?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm donating a little at a time. Yesterday I donated what was sitting in my paypal. Once payday comes (and every subsequent payday till the 25th of January) I'll donate a little more. I'm about to post some fish related crap for sale on my betta forum and what measly profits I get from that I'll donate also (I just want the stuff gone anyways ). 

I think as long as we keep it up on FB and tell our other non-DF doggie people friends and keep this thread at the top we'll reach our goal. Gotta keep the faith


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I just ordered some materials for dirt cheap to make dog collars. I'll be selling those and donating the profit.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, donated for Oliver. Glad I could help out some. Will see what I can do after the next paycheck as well


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I've done what I can today by sending a Note out on Facebook to all my Doggy loving friends, Gonna see if I can get permission on another site to do the same! 

Will try to donate when I get paid!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be sure to contribute as well when I can scrape together some cash.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pay day tomorrow. I need to figure out the e-check thing. Also, I wanted to bump this up before it got too far down on the page.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dont have the money to help but i can do this
> 
> To the Highest bidder: hand crocheted dog sweaters for all your dogs. just need to tell me sizes and where to send them
> 
> (though if its someone like Nekomi..it may take a while.  )


Are you serious? My dogs would love sweaters! How about $50 for 2? Proceeds to go to the ChipIn fund, I assume.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1666615133 if anyone wants to add me  I'll try to donate when I get paid <33


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I can not, for the life of me, figure out how to donate sending an e-check. If anyone knows and wants to fill me in, please! lol 

I've made a few runs through the site like I'm donating money up until I WOULD have to actually donate money and there is nothing about them taking a fee. So, I have no idea if there is a fee attached to my donation or not. Even if I can't figure out an alternative, I'll keep donating via my debit...I wish 100% of my donation was going to Oliver but since I can't opt to pay the fee myself, at least Oliver will be getting the most of it.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Inga I'm going to contribute as soon as I can. My checking account is empty right now; I'm waiting for Christmas gift money to come in. I'll probably be one of the "late wave" people that Independent George talked about.

My best wishes for Oliver. When is his evaluation again? Is there any update on his condition? Is it at all possible you can avoid surgery?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Inga I'm going to contribute as soon as I can. My checking account is empty right now; I'm waiting for Christmas gift money to come in. I'll probably be one of the "late wave" people that Independent George talked about.
> 
> My best wishes for Oliver. When is his evaluation again? Is there any update on his condition? Is it at all possible you can avoid surgery?


The same for me. It may be after the first of the year, but I will get to it.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes; I just didn't want Inga to think that I didn't want to help out. It's the least I can do - if I can spend $$ on all my dog's fun activities, I can definitely chip in for this a little bit. I am so glad to see $830 raised already. There is a good side to humanity


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll also be donating after Xmas. Loved his story, Oliver has done so much for his community, he deserves to feel good and live a long happy life.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I can not, for the life of me, figure out how to donate sending an e-check. If anyone knows and wants to fill me in, please! lol
> 
> I've made a few runs through the site like I'm donating money up until I WOULD have to actually donate money and there is nothing about them taking a fee. So, I have no idea if there is a fee attached to my donation or not. Even if I can't figure out an alternative, I'll keep donating via my debit...I wish 100% of my donation was going to Oliver but since I can't opt to pay the fee myself, at least Oliver will be getting the most of it.


My e-check was sent via paypal because I have a paypal account that is linked to my bank account.
A Paypal account is free.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Any chance maybe you can get a local paper to cover his story? Talk about how he's a therapy dog who works with children?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I will definitely be contributing what I can, as often as I can. If someone would add me to the group, that would be great! =) doG bless Oliver!!!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=796945757


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I will contribute what I can when I get back from vacation in Australia. It's so hard to get a decent internet connection here right now.

Add me on the facebook group as well please!  http://www.facebook.com/suannquah


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I'm just posting the link again so it is easy for people to find. To donate, click here:
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


:bump: Bumping up the link again. Gotta keep this at the top of the tread and on everyone's mind!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread warms my cockles. 

After the holidays are over and our budget calms down, I'll likely add another donation. 

It helps me a lot to keep bumping this thread, I'm very absent-minded otherwise and tend to forget about threads.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> This thread warms my cockles.


I read that as cookies, lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I read that as cookies, lol


Nothing wrong with warm cookies, either.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Any chance maybe you can get a local paper to cover his story? Talk about how he's a therapy dog who works with children?


Inga would have to answer this.

As for an update on Oliver, he goes in for X-rays on Friday to get a better look at the injury.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sassafras said:


> This thread warms my cockles.
> 
> .


I am not entirely sure what cockles even are but if they are not just a man part, mine have been warmed by this thread as well. I have to admit, I feel a little embarrassed to have anyone doing anything for me. This is humbling and beautiful at the same time. I keep feeling like I need to be making a donation myself. 

I won't be running an ad in the paper for a few reasons. As stated earlier, I don't want to get in a holy war with the local shelter again over Oliver. Second and more importantly actually, Shelters/rescues sort of take turns campaigning individual hard knock cases to raise money for their shelters. I wouldn't wish to take anything away from any of them. I am however, hoping to get a small grant from one of the rescues, I work with to offset the costs of therapy post surgically. One of my friends that works with that charity too said, it should be fine as Oliver has worked so hard to earn it, it may as well benefit him. We also have another charity date at Younkers to raise more money. I am hoping Oliver can be recovered enough to participate. He is quite the salesman. Anyone know anywhere in or around the Green Bay area that has hydro therapy? Oliver will no doubt hate it but it is one of the best ways to keep the joint loose, and strengthen it without stressing it. I only know of one or two places thus far and they are further then I would like to have to drive so often. I will be going to one of them, if that is all that is available though.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I did get donation entered, wanted to add comment but WiFi screwed up but all else was good.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Aren't cockles a kind of mollusk?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I figured i would re-post the link to the site just so any new people who haven't already donated can find it more easily.

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surgery-for-oliver-the-rescue-dog


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The cockles of my heart, people!


 I hope they're not man parts, otherwise I don't know what the heck I'm doing with them.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Aren't cockles a kind of mollusk?


George, yes they are but I found this as well:

*One possibility of the origin of "warm the cockles of your heart" may be an alternative definition of "cockles." Some say the chambers of a kiln were called cockles, although that usage has apparently fallen out of common use. Under this theory, the cockles of your heart are analogous to the cold chambers of a kiln, which must be warmed to a certain temperature in order to function at its best. It could be argued that a nostalgic movie or other life-affirming experience warms the cockles of your heart in the same sense that a fire warms the "cockles" of a kiln. *

At any rate, DFers are a wonderful bunch of people. I am sure that Oliver will have the surgery soon and will be loving on little ones in no time.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I will donate this payday (Friday). I'm so happy that a fund has been started to help such a nice dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Inga, I found this place in Green Bay
http://www.libertyk9lodge.com/hydrotherapy.html


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I can probably find some funds after the Holidays (we've had some car/house issues that have killed us recently...). 

Please add me on FB! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=24800284


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> My e-check was sent via paypal because I have a paypal account that is linked to my bank account.
> A Paypal account is free.


Ah! Thanks! I actually have a paypal account. I haven't used it in a VERY long time though. I did see the option to link a bank account with it. It takes like 2-3 days. 


Made another contribution! YAY!!! 

We're gettin' there!!! :whoo:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Since there are plenty of facebook invite requests, for future reference just anyone find me: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=210800172

I started the group and will accept anyone.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Putting the link up since we're on a new page:

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have broken the $900 mark guys!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> We have broken the $900 mark guys!


That's amazing! 

I'm definitely following sweet Oliver's story, and I'll be donating as soon as I have a few extra bucks.

Oh, and if someone could send me the private DF link on FB, I'd be much obliged. 

www.facebook.com/monica.henderson.lvt


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> Oh, and if someone could send me the private DF link on FB, I'd be much obliged.
> 
> www.facebook.com/monica.henderson.lvt


You can send TWAB a friend request and then she can invite you to the group.

Her link is in the first post at the top of this page. 


I saw that we went over 900 awhile ago. I was SO happy!! 
It's heartwarming to see so many people coming together to help him.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Inga and Oliver from me and Molly. Good luck with the surgery when we reach the goal!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

ALMOST 1000 GUYS! So close... whose gonna give the 20 dollars to put it there


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Miranda16 said:


> ALMOST 1000 GUYS! So close... whose gonna give the 20 dollars to put it there


That's awesome! 

This is all coming along so well. We've raised basically $1000 since like what? Monday?!? We ROCK!!! :rockon:

I'm so happy for Inga and Oliver!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Sadly, I will have to be one of those "small donators", but I will send what I can and hope it helps.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Putting the link up since we're on a new page:
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


Bumping it up!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bump!




:bump:


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WE'RE OVER $1,000!!!!!! Whoot whoottt!!! :whoo: Let's all huddle together and give a rousing :amen: to everone who has donated and keep this going :grouphug: Oliver deserves it. 


http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Sadly, I will have to be one of those "small donators", but I will send what I can and hope it helps.


EVERY little bit counts. Yours included.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If 152 people each donated $25 the surgery goal would be reached. 

So... what can you give up worth $25? A hair cut? Soft drinks for a month? Buying Lunch for a two weeks? Chips? Going to the movies? 

In this day and age $25 won't fill most cars' gas tanks!!!

Even $5 helps. What did you spend $5 on today that you did not need?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Unfortunatly due to my own vet bills on this end I'm still waiting on my paycheck to send something but I'll be sending it soon! I'll be sending out my note over Facebook again and I've gottan permission to talk about this on a few other groups!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> If 152 people each donated $25 the surgery goal would be reached.
> 
> So... what can you give up worth $25? A hair cut? Soft drinks for a month? Buying Lunch for a two weeks? Chips? Going to the movies?
> 
> ...


This is very true. Unfortunately, I know there are people out there that don't have this money to spend period. On anything other than the essentials. I know I'm very fortunate to be able to donate this much, but a lot of people with the economy how it is right now do not have the luxury for themselves, let alone others.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i donated what i could now. hopefully i will be able to send more after payday.

it is so great how "strangers" are all pulling together to help. it is really moving. you guys are all awesome!! :rockon:


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Yay! I just got the email that my e-check has cleared so, now I am official donor! Cherokee says WOOF to Oliver!!!!!!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> i donated what i could now. hopefully i will be able to send more after payday.
> 
> it is so great how "strangers" are all pulling together to help. it is really moving. you guys are all awesome!! :rockon:



I agree! Oliver's story is very touching and it's great that people want to help them out! Especially during this time of year with so much else going on. Hopefully we'll reach the goal and Oliver can get back to all of the good work he does.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i hope the same!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It is alright if I cross-post this to other forums if it is allowed on their site?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You guys, I am reading all of your wonderful and encouraging comments with tears streaming down my face. I do not want anyone to stress about this, I have always believed God has a plan. I never in a million years dreamed it would have anything to do with this forum. I just don't want anyone stressing that they can't give enough. I have not nor will not ask anyone to give. You are all part of a large blessing to a much loved dog whether in words of encouragement or other. I just feel so happy that I have found so many dog lovers. 

I just gave Oliver a big hug and told him there are people he will never meet that are trying to help him and he passed a huge gasser and nibbled my ear. I am taking that as a Thank You to all from Oliver. I said he was happy, sweet and giving, not classy. LOL

Also, Thank you DJ for looking for the Hydro Therapy places. Yes, I do know of Liberty K9. My friend used to own it (wish she still did) and that is where I was thinking of going. I was just hoping there was a place a little closer, if possible. I will most certainly be going there, if there is not. Nice people and easy to use Hydro pool. It feels nice on people too. 

Tomorrow after his appointment, we will know more.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I just gave Oliver a big hug and told him there are people he will never meet that are trying to help him and* he passed a huge gasser and nibbled my ear.*


I love that dog, LOL!

I'm so glad this is coming along for you.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> It is alright if I cross-post this to other forums if it is allowed on their site?


ya sure I've been doing the same thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Whatever brings more Oliver photos to me is priceless IMO. I just hope to meet him one day.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw that someone from my local DP (and is on FB) donated to Oliver!! She is with the Italian Greyhound rescue in Houston, so it really didn't surprise me. She loves animals...including my monsters!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> I just gave Oliver a big hug and told him there are people he will never meet that are trying to help him and he passed a huge gasser and nibbled my ear. I am taking that as a Thank You to all from Oliver. I said he was happy, sweet and giving, not classy. LOL


That needs to go on the chipin site.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*hugs* Isn't it amazing at what dog lovers will do? Even for a complete stranger? People are freaking SAINTS! Everyone who has donated to either Inga's fund or to mine last week. YOU FREAKING ROCK! 

Keep your chin up Inga, Your going to have Oliver up and about before you know it!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> Putting the link up since we're on a new page:
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


Bumping this again.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally made my way to the site! Hope to do the same after Christmas. Good luck with your appointment, I hope it goes well. Give Oliver a hug for me!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, over 12 hundred dollars already! Awesome!

I've cross-posted this to three different forums and facebook now.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

A girl I go to school with, but can't say I've ever directly spoken with her, left a comment on my daily post about Oliver and said she was bringing money to school tomorrow to be added to his fund. THOSE people are awesome. She isn't even apart of this forum, and doesn't know Oliver or Inga from Adam, but wants to help.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> A girl I go to school with, but can't say I've ever directly spoken with her, left a comment on my daily post about Oliver and said she was bringing money to school tomorrow to be added to his fund. THOSE people are awesome. She isn't even apart of this forum, and doesn't know Oliver or Inga from Adam, but wants to help.


That is definitely awesome.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Yes im serious about the dog sweaters btw. 

These are the yarns i have enough of to make a dog sweater or two out of each...im gonna be picking up some more soon


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

It is amazing. I do not know Inga or Oliver.. probably never will.. but it just feels right. 

I think it is amazing how much has been raised. Really really amazing. If I were U. of Madison I would be using this as a school advertisment and if there was not enough, kick in the rest and do it.. run a story... feature the dog and his work with kids... short video clip as part of the school promo for televised football etc. You can't FIND this stuff up when you NEED to advertise.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Its really heart warming to see so many people coming together to help a dog they will never meet! I'm happy to see there are still so many good people in this world!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga do you have any pictures of Oliver while on active fund raising or therapy work? I would love to add them to his fund raising page.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Inga do you have any pictures of Oliver while on active fund raising or therapy work? I would love to add them to his fund raising page.


keechak..is there a way for you to see who donated how much?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> keechak..is there a way for you to see who donated how much?


Yes but i wont post that information publically, if you need to know for some reason send me a PM


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Yes but i wont post that information publically, if you need to know for some reason send me a PM


wasnt asking for it to be public

Im offering hand knit dog sweaters to the highest donator as a prize sort of thing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> wasnt asking for it to be public
> 
> Im offering hand knit dog sweaters to the highest donator as a prize sort of thing.


oh ok, do you have any examples I could post on the Fundraiser site?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Keechak said:


> oh ok, do you have any examples I could post on the Fundraiser site?


gimme a bit and i will


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> *hugs* Isn't it amazing at what dog lovers will do? Even for a complete stranger? People are freaking SAINTS! Everyone who has donated to either Inga's fund or to mine last week. YOU FREAKING ROCK!
> 
> Keep your chin up Inga, Your going to have Oliver up and about before you know it!


DM...I had no idea that Nubs was injured. If I had known, I would have gladly chipped in. Just wanted you to know that. 



TStafford said:


> Its really heart warming to see so many people coming together to help a dog they will never meet! I'm happy to see there are still so many good people in this world!


It really is, isn't it? It's weird how help suddenly turns up in the places you'd least expect. I know with Inga's initial post, she wasn't asking for help, but everyone took it upon themselves to do so. I've been reading about Oliver for a few years now and he's always charmed me with his famous smile. lol My honest opinion is that he DESERVES this and so does Inga. He's suffered so much by the hands of monsters...and look at what he does now? Children read books to him and he gives back to the very species that hurt him so much. As for Inga herself, she was the first person who loved him and gave him security, comfort and peace. She loves a breed that people discriminate against and instead of just complaining about it, she changes people's minds, one by one. Both of them are admirable in my opinion. 



DJEtzel said:


> Bumping this again.


http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't do paypal; is there someone I can send a check to? If yes, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> I don't do paypal; is there someone I can send a check to? If yes, please email me at [email protected]


They do have a choice if you just want to use credit card and not go through pay-pal


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm doin da bump! :bump::bump: We're up to $1,300 even!

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I'm doin da bump! :bump::bump: We're up to $1,300 even!
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


We are almost to the halfway point!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

What great things this forum does! I know everyone was there when Hallie got hit, and you Inga were there too, I'm glad I can help Oliver after all you have offered!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just back from our Vet appointment, several X-rays and we went over all the options. 

Actually, there are No options, no good ones anyway. The 3 normal options would be
1. Do Nothing, let nature takes it's course, leash walking, containment and hope it will heal up on it's own. 

2. Repair the ACL itself by fixing the band that goes around the knee. (can't remember the technical name of that surgery)

3. TPLO which will completely stabilize the knee joint and will heal quicker and be stronger with less chance of re-injuring the knee.

For Oliver as an individual, 1. Not an option since this leg keeps re-injuring and gains more arthritis as time goes on. Enough arthritis and he is crippled because of it.

2. Not an option for Oliver as a dog his size, weight has only a 50/50 chance of not tearing it again, it is at least 6-9 months of recovery time and it costs about $1,200. for a dog Oliver's size.

3. The ideal option for Oliver because his X-rays show minimal arthritis at this point, his size (kept very thin right now due to leg issue 98-100 pounds) Cost estimate between $3,800. and $4,000. 

Oliver was such a good boy at the vet as usual and we enjoyed visiting with a Great Dane pup that was already larger then Oliver height wise, a Golden Retriever puppy that was a pre Christmas present and many people. As is normally the case when we walk in, people reel their dogs in or pick them up onto their laps for fear of an attack from the snaggle toothed Rottie. lol As is also often the case, Oliver warms the hearts of the crowd with his love. 

The vet said (QUOTE) There are not many dogs who I could do this to (meaning crank on the legs to get good X-Rays) without being put out. This boy has an AMAZING temperament. (end Quote)  Yes, I already know that but I have to admit, it always feels good to hear it. Especially because a guy came in with a Yellow Lab and the vet ran to grab a muzzle for the dog. Guess he already knew that dogs temperament too. lol

You know the kicker of this? My vet has seen many many Hip X-Rays for OFA. He said, if he were to rate them, Oliver would rate excellent for his hips. Go figure, huh?

Good news though, He said many times in Rottweiler's that have torn ACL's the vets have noted the reason is often a tumor in the bone around the knee. Osteocarcoma (sp?) but Oliver shows no signs of anything like that. So... $279. for today and a referral to the surgeon. I will schedule in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the update. 

As you can see from the ChipIn site, progress is being made for your boy!! Every little bit helps!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

So now we will just bump it up to $4000 and keep on trucking. We're almost half way to the first goal, what's another little bit?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my mom saw oliver's site on my facebook and donated some money too. i hope to get more people through my facebook to help out.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

are you planning on fox valley?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I am planning to go to the Fox Valley Referral Center. Board Certified Orthopedic Vet. I actually didn't know what the difference was between that one and a few of the others. Price was about the same at all of them but Fox Valley is Board Certified. Guess if the price is the same, we want the best option. Also, I was able to talk to several people who had the TPLO surgery done on their dogs and they were amazed at how fast the dog recovered and how completely. I am praying for my boy. I cannot wait to see him run on his own and not be on 3 legs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Keechak Im almost finished with the example sweater. Bolo will be the model lol. Id didnt have any completed ones on hand(sold and gave them all away so yea). Ill send you the pic as soon as it's done.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> DM...I had no idea that Nubs was injured. If I had known, I would have gladly chipped in. Just wanted you to know that.


Thanks. It was done mostly on FB and on one of my Pit Bull Forums that I'm active on. I put my Camera up for sale to pay for Nubs's surgery because the money wasn't coming fast enough and I ended up having a friend of mine yell at me about it. To keep her quite I put up a Chipin. I didn't actually expect it to work. I guess people like my pictures more then I thought because in under 37hrs I had all the money needed (plus a bit extra for his therapy and anything extra that may have happened during and after surgery). Flipping amazing. It's a humbling experience to see so many people donate to a stranger, because out of all the people who donated money, I know TWO in person. 5 of them I have no clue who they were, and the rest were all friends from either DF or some of the Pit Bull Forums I'm involved on so still "strangers". 

I really hope the same goes for Inga and Oliver. So many open hearts... It really is amazing because you sit there and think to yourself that you don't make that much of presence in people's lives when you actually do. I'm still in shock over it all and so thankful. Tis the season!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Inga said:


> You know the kicker of this? My vet has seen many many Hip X-Rays for OFA. He said, if he were to rate them, Oliver would rate excellent for his hips. Go figure, huh?


That's actually very good news for his recovery. Now he doesn't have to recover from knee surgery on bad hips.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Thanks. It was done mostly on FB and on one of my Pit Bull Forums that I'm active on. I put my Camera up for sale to pay for Nubs's surgery because the money wasn't coming fast enough and I ended up having a friend of mine yell at me about it. To keep her quite I put up a Chipin. I didn't actually expect it to work. I guess people like my pictures more then I thought because in under 37hrs I had all the money needed (plus a bit extra for his therapy and anything extra that may have happened during and after surgery). Flipping amazing. It's a humbling experience to see so many people donate to a stranger, because out of all the people who donated money, I know TWO in person. 5 of them I have no clue who they were, and the rest were all friends from either DF or some of the Pit Bull Forums I'm involved on so still "strangers".
> 
> I really hope the same goes for Inga and Oliver. So many open hearts... It really is amazing because you sit there and think to yourself that you don't make that much of presence in people's lives when you actually do. I'm still in shock over it all and so thankful. Tis the season!


I wish you would have posted here, I would have helped out, too! I read about the tentative dog washing/yard sale etc. etc. plans that fell through, but then never saw anything else from you... either way, I'm really glad Nubs is on the mend.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I talked to Andrea and she also suggestes you get the TPLO, She had the #2 option done on her English Cocker and it busted again a few months later, she wishes now that she would have spent the extra money


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Bumping this...

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sassafras said:


> That's actually very good news for his recovery. Now he doesn't have to recover from knee surgery on bad hips.


It is excellent news, It is just kind of ironic how many supposedly well bred Rottweiler's hips will only get a "fair" rating and here is my rescue boy with horrible breeding who's hips would likely rate "excellent". It just struck me funny. That and the fact that we won one genetic lottery but still blew a knee which is equally crippling. 



> I wish you would have posted here, I would have helped out, too! I read about the tentative dog washing/yard sale etc. etc. plans that fell through, but then never saw anything else from you... either way, I'm really glad Nubs is on the mend.


 This is how I feel. I so wish I had known. Poor Nubs  Glad he is getting back to his happy go lucky self


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

:bump: Keeping up the bump...45% to goal!

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> :bump: Keeping up the bump...45% to goal!
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


I'm bumping up your bump...lol


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been trying to catch up!! What a wonderful set up. I just sent some $$ for you!! ((HUGS))


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I posted the ChipIn widget on the main page of my blog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> :bump: Keeping up the bump...45% to goal!
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


And I'm bumping the link again...let's all do the bump (that was such an awful dance!!!)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a hand delivered donation from my grooming client when she picked up her dogs from me today.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I got a hand delivered donation from my grooming client when she picked up her dogs from me today.


People are a lot better folks than we give them credit for....this whole thing is proof of it.

I chipped in. May be able to do more after Christmas...good job everybody!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cracker said:


> *People are a lot better folks than we give them credit for....this whole thing is proof of it.*
> 
> I chipped in. May be able to do more after Christmas...good job everybody!


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got a $300 refund from the college for who knows what. I'll be chipping in again soon.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I just got a $300 refund from the college for who knows what. I'll be chipping in again soon.


You might want to hold off until you're certain you know what it's for (and possibly get it in writing). They may come back and ask for it later.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Independent George said:


> You might want to hold off until you're certain you know what it's for (and possibly get it in writing). They may come back and ask for it later.


Haha, that's true. Idk, everyone got the refund that I know in college, I can't imagine they'd ask us all for it back??


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to chip in, it will have to wait until the new year though


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

:bump:

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I gotta put my check in the bank and I'll be donating again. I also sold some fish stuff so once I get the paypal from that I send it to Oliver.

I just found out my roommate who's doing an internship next summer decided to take ALL of her stuff instead of leaving it like she was going to do so now I have a bunch of household crap to buy after christmas :doh: I'm still gonna try to donate as much as I can.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Bumping it up again!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> :bump:
> 
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


Here it is with the link to donate. We're up to $1415!!! Keep it up kids...Oliver needs our help. He has a lots of work to do yet.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We need to reach 4 grand now, though. Can we change the original chip in or will we have to make a new one after this goal is made?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

$1415 and counting. :bump:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Bumping!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

We all do the :bump: so well!!

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Bumping up again. The link is in the prior reply.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just gave a little bit -- hopefully I'll get a holiday bonus and will be able to give a bit more soon!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> I just gave a little bit -- hopefully I'll get a holiday bonus and will be able to give a bit more soon!


It's not the amount; it's the thought. I didn't give much either. If everyone could give a little, we would be at the goal in no time! I'm waiting on a refund to my credit card and then I'm going to give some more. It's a tough time of year...


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> It's not the amount; it's the thought. I didn't give much either. If everyone could give a little, we would be at the goal in no time! I'm waiting on a refund to my credit card and then I'm going to give some more. It's a tough time of year...


Absolutely! It warms my heart to see how giving everyone has been. <3 DF!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog

BUMP!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump again! Just $45 more bucks and we're at the halfway mark!!!! Come on.. that's like one decent pair of shoes.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog
> 
> BUMP!


Now we're at 49%...


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

50%!!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:

We are halfway there!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> 50%!!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> We are halfway there!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:


I know. We have a month to raise the rest. I'm thinking bump a couple of times a day and after the holidays go full court press for the rest and maybe more!!!


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Donation complete. It's not a ton, but I'm glad to help even just a little.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Donation complete. It's not a ton, but I'm glad to help even just a little.


We're now at 51%...if everyone gave "a little" we'd be there in no time!!!

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

:bump:

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My check went out today!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> My check went out today!


Awesome!

I'll be making another contribution when I get my paycheck. I can't make another one until then. Christmas tapped me out.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> My check went out today!


There really needs to be a like button on DF!!! :becky:


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

If I had a credit card, I would certainly help out.  Mo tore his ACL a month ago, but thankfully the vet says it will heal without surgery. That being said, I hope you get the money that you need, and I hope Oliver makes a time efficient recovery.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Aussie27 said:


> If I had a credit card, I would certainly help out.  Mo tore his ACL a month ago, but thankfully the vet says it will heal without surgery. That being said, I hope you get the money that you need, and I hope Oliver makes a time efficient recovery.


If you have a debit card, it will take that. Some have used an "e-check" I think. If you can spare a dollar or two that would be wonderful. And I'm glad Mo did not need surgery. Mine have injured theirs but thankfully, I have not needed surgery...yet. Roxxy has more problems with her knee than Butch, but I watch them both very carefully. Just keep an eye on Mo...it doesn't take much to damage it again (which is what happened with Oliver).

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It's wonderful to see all the Christmas, Holiday, Fastivus donations coming in today!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW...I checked earlier today and it hadn't moved in a couple of days. This is fabulous! 

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am hoping all of you had a fabulous Christmas spent with family, friends and of course, fur. Christmas Eve here was spent in church followed by a family get together. The boys loved that part as they had gifts to open and enjoy. They spent the next few hours parked on the floor chewing their new bones and occasionally getting up to snitch a snack from someone and get a few hugs before resuming the big chew event. Yesterday (Christmas Day) the boys stayed home while I drove with my mother to visit my grandmother. My grandfather passed away a few months back and she was moved to a assisted living home. She hates it. For these past few months it has been a struggle just getting things in order, and trying to help her feel comfortable in her new situation. That was of course, an impossible task. She is 97 years old and was with Grandfather for 80 of those years. She has suffered anxiety/depression issues for years but of course, made worse by the trauma of losing Grandfather and her home. 

She doesn't always know us anymore. I had to remind her a few times what my name was. She just basically wants to die and feels useless. She claims she can't walk and that she is paralyzed. She took a fall early last week and I think is now afraid to move. It is so sad to see her so stressed. I wonder why God makes us suffer so? I hope her rest comes soon as she has no quality of life and it is taking a very heavy toll on my mother and my aunt. 

Last night on the way home we stopped at a home that does this really cool light display to music. They have their own radio signal and play Christmas songs where the lights are in sync to the beat. VERY COOL! It always makes me happy to be able to taste the love of the human spirit. One of my largest happinesses this year is seeing how people here have pulled together to do something for Oliver. Amazing! Each one of you has that "love of spirit" I was talking about. In a world where the media is constantly showing us the hatred, murders, arson, terrorists etc... It is nice to pull back and feel love, generosity and kindness. 

While we stopped along the side of the road last night near a large field, I noticed and Angel in the snow. The Field's snow seemed untouched other then the image of the Angel. It was like a gentle reminder that I/we are not alone in this world. There are Angels here with us. I think there are some on here. God Bless you all this holiday season and throughout the new year.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a nice update. My Mom is living on her own still but after losing Dad in Septembert after 63 years of marriage it is not easy. We all shared Christmas day with her. 

We are hoping to keep those angels working through the New Year to help Oliver (and I will add a prayer for your Gram while at it).


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Donated what I could, I know its not much but with my own vet bills piling up this time of the year. (Wallys sick) I can only give so much but I am of the mind set that every penny helps. So Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

what a great update Inga, sorry about your grandmother, I know firsthand how hard that is. Prayers for your grandma


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Another Bump with a link:
http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Another Bump with a link:
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


Inga, I am sorry about your grandma. It is hard on everyone involved. I too think there are many angels on this forum (and others). Blessings to your family and Oliver during these difficult times.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Bumping it up 
http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

In addition to what is listed on the Chip in site I also have $60 in hand deliveries.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> In addition to what is listed on the Chip in site I also have $60 in hand deliveries.


:clap2: :hug: Yipee!!!!! I have faith in my DF and FB friends that we will get there and more.

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like we hit a slight lull. Payday is Thursday/Friday this week; hopefully, we'll get another :bump2: then.


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

Chipped a bit in until payday. My last dog (Bichon X Shih Tzu) had to have this surgery done at the age of 10... and it was 1/3 of this cost, I can't imagine having to make this decision without having some money in hand. Since every little bit helps, my little bit is there!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

wulfin said:


> Chipped a bit in until payday. My last dog (Bichon X Shih Tzu) had to have this surgery done at the age of 10... and it was 1/3 of this cost, I can't imagine having to make this decision without having some money in hand. Since every little bit helps, my little bit is there!


We're at 55%...and Wulfin, no amount is too small. 

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump!
http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wulfin said:


> Chipped a bit in until payday. My last dog (Bichon X Shih Tzu) had to have this surgery done at the age of 10... and it was 1/3 of this cost, I can't imagine having to make this decision without having some money in hand. Since every little bit helps, my little bit is there!


wow really, where did you get the TPLO done?


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

Up here in good ole Canuckland... which is surprising that it's so much cheaper since I see people getting spays for less than $100 in the States where here it is a min. of about $400.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


:bump:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wulfin said:


> Up here in good ole Canuckland... which is surprising that it's so much cheaper since I see people getting spays for less than $100 in the States where here it is a min. of about $400.


I got quotes of around $400. to fix my dog too. I think size plays a big part in the price but also, prices have simply gone up everywhere. Only a few years ago I was quoted $250.00 to get a dog of the same size fixed. 


Just thought I would add a couple pictures of Oliver

Here he is with his Christmas toy. It is a little ball that had this little critter connected to it. It rolls all over when you push a little button on it. Oliver loves it and mouths it but doesn't pick it up or try to tear at it. He does growl and seems to really enjoy this toy. When I pick it up and put it away, he will come to get me and show me his toy is up on the cupboard and that he want to play with it. 









Mostly he lays down to play with his toys because his knee hurts but here he is 3 legging it to push his toy around a little.









Corn Dog Oliver just smiling up at the camera









Just a shot to show the soft side of Mr. Twister aka Oliver.









Actually there really is only the two sides of Oliver. Soft and Goofy but don't tell the scary people.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

bump!

Those are great pics Inga. He's such a sweet poohbear. 

Each time I come on this thread, I get teary. So much positivity and hope. 


BTW, even in Canuckland a TPLO can run 2500 dollars. I'm wondering if the previous poster (hi fellow Canadian!) actually had a ligament repair rather than a tibial levelling osteotomy, it is still common for the smaller breed dogs to get the less invasive repair done rather than TPLO.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Let's not forget that the USD is dropping like a stone. By next week, 400 CAD might actually cover the surgery.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Bump!
> http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


Bumping the website again. 55%...pluggin right along.

Inga, Oliver is my kind of Rot...goofy, sweet and lovable.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Inga, Oliver is my kind of Rot...goofy, sweet and lovable.


Thanks alphadog, he is my kind too and honestly, in my 33 years of owning Rottweiler's they have pretty much all been like that. LOVE THEM ALL!!!  Yeah, I know, I am partial.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Inga said:


> Thanks alphadog, he is my kind too and honestly, in my 33 years of owning Rottweiler's they have pretty much all been like that. LOVE THEM ALL!!!  Yeah, I know, I am partial.


I met one at a (regular) park whose name was Sluggo...and the name fit. I think Rotties are wonderful dogs and the ones I have met have all been very friendly.

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

:bump: this thread again. http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog

Roxxy wanted to give some more and since it's payday today, I was able to. I know everyone is strapped for cash after Christmas, but a couple of dollars will go a long way to us reaching our goal for Oliver.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been away for a week and found this way too many pages from the top so, here's a BUMP!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

We are so so close to $1700!

I gave a little more today and will again next payday! 

http://oliveracl.chipin.com/acl-surg...the-rescue-dog


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've just chipped in a little more to make it an even $1700


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Update: Oliver will be meeting with the surgeon tomorrow in Fox Valley and having a full assessment. He will have a full blood work up to make sure everything else is a go. There are actually 2 Board Certified vets he will see tomorrow but one will be his doctor. They will be looking again at his X-Rays. I am already nervous about it and don't know why. Just the idea of putting Oliver under makes me nervous. Today Oliver went to my sisters and my nephew read him a few stories to "calm him down" ha ha Oliver loves all the kids but this particular kid is his favorite. He loves to sit on his lap and give him Wet Willies. We call them the "extra juicy Oliver's" he can on occasion leave a little residual slobber when he does that. Glad he does it to the kids and not me. ha ha


----------

